# Samstag(halb)tageskurs Fahrtechnik



## juchhu (31. Juli 2004)

Tach zusammen,

hier eine kleine Abstimmung, damit wir bzw. ich mit dem Thema weiter vorankommen.

Sollte eine HappaHappa-Versorgung gewünscht sein, müssen alle mit einem Kostenbeitrag in noch festzulegender Höhe (abhängig von der Anzahl der TeilnehmerInnen) rechnen. Ohne Knete keine Fete. Und zwar wie im Leben:

Erst Knete, dann Fete  


VG Martin

PS:

Wünsche und Anregungen zu einem möglichen Samstag(halb)tageskurs in diesen (Achtung: nur in diesen  ) Thread schreiben.

Vielen Dank

PPS:

Mehrfachauswahl möglich.

Bitte an intelligente TeilnehmerInnen:

Nur sinnvolle Kombinationen wählen, also

*Antwort 1 und 3 oder 1 und 4 sowie*
*Antowrt 2 und 3 oder 2 und 4  *

*Alle anderen Kombinationen sind NICHT erwünscht.*

*Vielen Dank *


----------



## juchhu (1. August 2004)

Lob und Anerkennung dafür, dass die sechs bisherigen Wähler nur sinnvoll Kombis gewählt haben. 

Wo ist der Rest der Truppe, äh, Gruppe?

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. August 2004)

@juchhu

Was muss ich ankreuzen, wenn ich nur happahappa haben möchte   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (2. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @juchhu
> 
> Was muss ich ankreuzen, wenn ich nur happahappa haben möchte
> 
> ...


Nur HappaHappa ist als nicht sinnvoll Option unerwünscht.

Also, erst die Arbeit und dann das Vergnügen. Oder

Erst das Vergnügen und dann die Arbeit. Oder

Erst das Vergnügen und dann noch ein.

Leute, die in diesem möglichen Samstag(halb)tageskurs erst die Arbeit und dann nochmal die Arbeit sehen, outen sich als Spassbremsen und werden nicht unter einem einjährigen Feierabendtourabo bestraft.

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (2. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, die in diesem möglichen Samstag(halb)tageskurs erst die Arbeit und dann nochmal die Arbeit sehen, outen sich als Spassbremsen und werden nicht unter einem einjährigen Feierabendtourabo bestraft.
> VG Martin



Das ist dann meine Lerneinheit für heute: bei *juchhu* führen schon kleine Vergehen zu Höchststrafen !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## indo_koeln (2. August 2004)

@all
melde mich wieder zurück. Der Arm ist wohl recht gut verheilt, sodass ich ab 12.8.04 wieder voll belasten kann-darf-muss  . Bevor ich allerdings wieder mitfahr probier ich erst mal aus  . Wann soll der 1/2 Tageskurs denn sein und kann ich als absoluter Anfänger auch noch mitmachen? (vorr. der Arm geht wieder)

Wenn ja, versuche ich eine gute Wahl zu finden   

@Hardy
wie war der Urlaub?
Gruss
ingo


----------



## juchhu (2. August 2004)

indo_koeln schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> melde mich wieder zurück. Der Arm ist wohl recht gut verheilt, sodass ich ab 12.8.04 wieder voll belasten kann-darf-muss  . Bevor ich allerdings wieder mitfahr probier ich erst mal aus  . Wann soll der 1/2 Tageskurs denn sein und kann ich als absoluter Anfänger auch noch mitmachen? (vorr. der Arm geht wieder)
> 
> Wenn ja, versuche ich eine gute Wahl zu finden
> ...


Hallo Ingo,

schön, dass das mit dem Arm fast wieder OK ist.

Ja, Du kannst jederzeit einsteigen. Sowohl bei den regelmäßigen Donnerstagskursen als auch bei dem noch zu planenden Samstag(halb)tageskurs. Sinnvoll, dass haben die erheblichen Fortschritte der regelmäßig anwesenden Teilnehmer gezeigt, ist es allerdings nur wenn ..., ja wenn Du eben regelmäßig teilnimmst  

Dann brauchst DU nur noch die Voraussetzungen zu erfüllen (MTB mit Schnellspannerssattelstützenbefestigung (boah, was für ein Wort  ), Helm und Handschuhe), und ab geht die Post.

Also bis zum nächsten Mal.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (2. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist dann meine Lerneinheit für heute: bei *juchhu* führen schon kleine Vergehen zu Höchststrafen !
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy


Die richtige Art der Bestrafen kann zum Lustgewinn wenn nicht gar zur - vergrößerung führen  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (2. August 2004)

Tach

ich will ja nicht meckern, aber der Thread hat jetzt über 100 Hits, *aber nur 7 (in Worten: sieben) haben bisher überhaupt abgestimmt.*

Wo ist die schweigende Mehrheit? Mehrheit ist ja OK, aber schweigend?

Also, ran an die Radiobuttons und gewählt!

VG Martin


----------



## indo_koeln (2. August 2004)

@juchhu
klasse, sobald ich wieder fahren kann, also es probiert habe und hoffentlich alles funktioniert, bin ich wieder dabei...
@all
ich denke ohne Helm und Handschuhe sollte niemand fahren! Wäre ohne sicherlich nicht so glimpflich bei dem Unfall davon gekommen. Der Helm sieht richtig bös aus....
Der Neue ist schon da
Gruss
Ingo


----------



## juchhu (2. August 2004)

Wau,

Mikkael ist der Erste, der sich einen Ganztageskurs wünscht.  Na, wenn da nicht bald ein paar Stimmen dazukommen, sieht's aber schlecht aus.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (2. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Mehrfachauswahl möglich.
> 
> ...


 
@dumbolino, Du kleine Torfnase  

*[OBERSCHULMEISTER MODUS AN]*

Was hat der Fahrtechnikonkel geschrieben, nur o.g. Kombinationen auswählen. 

Ich weiß, das Leben ist schwer  und bei einem so tollen Angebot möchte man natürlich gleich mehrere Samstag(halb)tageskurses nutzen. 

Aber in diesem Thread ist es eigentlich ganz einfach:

(Antwort Nr. 1 ODER Antwort Nr. 2) UND (Antwort Nr. 3 ODER Antwort NR. 4)

Da die Abstimmung öffentlich ist (hehe, Falschwähler outen sich  ) sollte

Summe(Anwort Nr.1 + Antwort Nr. 2) = Summe(Antwort Nr. 3 + Antwort Nr. 4) sein.

*[OBERSCHULMEISTER MODUS AUS]*

Zur Strafe musst DU, falls Eigenversorgung mit HappaHapps sich durchsetzt, während der HappaHappa-Aufnahme den Pausenclown spielen  

VG Martin


----------



## Goldfisch (2. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Strafe musst DU, falls Eigenversorgung mit HappaHapps sich durchsetzt, während der HappaHappa-Aufnahme den Pausenclown spielen



<Wahlkampfmodus=an>

Jungens, seid nicht doof... Eigenversorgung läuft darauf hinaus, dass jeder an seinem mitgebrachten Müsliriegel mümmelt. Da gibt es doch nach einem solchen Event schönere/geselligere Formen des Zusammenseins?!

<Wahlkampfmodus=aus>

Martin, wie kann man sich die Option mit dem Naturfreundehaus denn vorstellen? Ist da eine Gaststätte drin? Das wäre ja in der Tat sehr einfach. Die andere Option erfordert schon ein wenig mehr Vorbereitung. Allerdings wäre es möglicherweise schöner. Problem: Mitgebrachte Speisen (insbesondere ein kühles Blondes) ebenso kühl zu halten... Vermutlich müsste jemand den Materialwagen geben und ein in der Nähe wohnender Kühlschrank (Deiner?) müsste einbezogen werden...

LG
Michael


----------



## juchhu (2. August 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> <Wahlkampfmodus=an>
> 
> Jungens, seid nicht doof... Eigenversorgung läuft darauf hinaus, dass jeder an seinem mitgebrachten Müsliriegel mümmelt. Da gibt es doch nach einem solchen Event schönere/geselligere Formen des Zusammenseins?!
> 
> ...


Den [WAHLKAMPF MODUS]-Befehl kannte ich noch garnicht  Auch nicht schlecht  

Das Naturfreunde-Haus ist ein kleines, auf niedrigem (was nicht schlecht heißt) bzw. normalem Niveau kochender Gaststätte mit angeschlossener Pension (26 Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten in 4 Zimmer; ein Böser, der Schlimmes dabei denkt  ).

Die Auswahl ist gering, die Speisen sind preiswert. Aus m.W. heraus bewegt sich alles unter 10  pro Mahlzeit exkl. Getränke. Habe aber dort noch nicht 'gespeist'.

Hinsichtlich der Grillaktion (da der Grill dem Naturfreunde-Haus wohl gehört, muss wohl ein Nutzungsbeitrag und ggf. eine Kaution geleistet werden) wäre eine mögliche Versorgung mit gekühlten Getränken (blonde und antialohol) inkl. Biertischgarnituren, Schirmen, ggf. Unterständen und Gläsern kein Problem, da mein guter, bester Freund Detlef  Getränkeunternehmer ist, und uns diese schönen Sachen für einen (Horror-)Kostenbeitrag zur Verfügung stellt.  

Ich denke, dass die Grillaktion vom Preis-, Leistung- und Spassverhältnis besser als ein Essen an den Tischen des Naturfreunde-Hauses ist.

VG Martin


----------



## -courgi- (2. August 2004)

Respekt juchhu,
anhand der Teilnehmerzahl läßt sich erkennen, daß die Leute sehr zufrieden sind mit dem vermitteln Deiner Kenntnisse und dem was ihnen geboten wird!
Bin überaus gespannt und hoffe zur nächsten Gelegenheit die Möglichkeit nutzen zu können, mal vorbei zu schauen.


----------



## juchhu (3. August 2004)

-courgi- schrieb:
			
		

> Respekt juchhu,
> anhand der Teilnehmerzahl läßt sich erkennen, daß die Leute sehr zufrieden sind mit dem vermitteln Deiner Kenntnisse und dem was ihnen geboten wird!
> Bin überaus gespannt und hoffe zur nächsten Gelegenheit die Möglichkeit nutzen zu können, mal vorbei zu schauen.


Danke für die Blumen  

Aber bisher haben nur 10 an der Abstimmung teilgenommen  . Sollte es bei dieser Gruppengröße für den Samstag(halb)tageskurs bleiben, ist dies zwar aus didaktischen Gründen gut  , lohnt aber kaum die Organisation einer HappaHappa-verpflegung a la Fleisch vom Grill  

Wo ist der Rest? Sind jetzt alle Im Urlaub, oder was???

Oder muss ich davon ausgehen, dass die Teilnehmer, die bisher bei Donnerstagkursen mitgefahren sind und noch nicht abgestimmt haben, auch nicht an einem Samstag(halb)tageskurs teilnehmen wollen???  

Tja, ich glaube ich hätte noch eine 5. Antwort formulieren soll. 

'Tolle Engagement. Aber ich möchte nur zu den Donnerstagkursen kommen.'  

Naja, die Abstimmung ist ja noch offen, und das Ergebnis auch. 

VG Martin


----------



## Heart Attack (7. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> @dumbolino, Du kleine Torfnase



 So hat mich noch keiner genannt, ich hatte immer nur "du doffe Pappnase gehört" 



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> *[OBERSCHULMEISTER MODUS AN]*
> 
> Was hat der Fahrtechnikonkel geschrieben, nur o.g. Kombinationen auswählen.



Ich wollte mich aber bewusst nicht zwischen den halben und ganzen Tagen entscheiden. Ich habe nur eine Stimme in fände beides gut, auch wenn mir ein ganzer Tag mehr zusagt. Bin ich deshalb schon durch?  



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Strafe musst DU, falls Eigenversorgung mit HappaHapps sich durchsetzt, während der HappaHappa-Aufnahme den Pausenclown spielen
> VG Martin



Mache ich doch meist sowieso, also meinerseits Strafe angenommen. Soll ich vorsorglich gleich im Clowncostium ankommen?   

Grüße
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lythande (7. August 2004)

Hurra, ich darf mal wieder online sein! Danke liebes Internet!

Martin ich habe mich absichtlich nicht eingetragen, da ich meinen Dienstplan wie gesagt im Auge behalten muß. Wenn es irgendwie geht, bin ich dabei!

Zu der Gaststätte im Naturfreundehaus:

Ich war mal vor 2 Jahren da. Die Erbsensuppe war sehr lecker und der Kuchen genial. 

Das ganze hat nur irgenwie die Ausstrahlung einer Jugendherberge / - camp. 

Man muß sich das Essen und die Getränke vorne selber holen und anschließend einen Platz an einem der langen Tische suchen. 

Wir könnten ja am Donnerstag nach dem Training dort was trinken?

Grillplatz

Als wir noch Kinder waren, wurde da öfters mit den Handballern gegrillt. Meine Mutte läst Euch ausrichten, das die Bäche nicht nur zum durchfahren da sind, sondern ganz gut zum kühlen von Getränken und Speisen (in Tupperdosen) geeignet sind. Ein Kühlschrank in unmittelbarer Nähe ist somit nicht erforderlich.


----------



## Schildbürger (7. August 2004)

Hallo Leute,

bin zurück aus dem Urlaub und was erfreuliches sehen meine
Augen? Es wird ein halbtages-Kurs Angeboten!    

Samstagnachmittag geht bei mir gut.
Aber ich bin kein Freund von grillen.(Liegt an mir.  )

Wann soll der stattfinden?


----------



## juchhu (7. August 2004)

dumbolino schrieb:
			
		

> So hat mich noch keiner genannt, ich hatte immer nur "du doffe Pappnase gehört"


Nun, beleidigend sollte das auf gar keinen Fall rüber kommen  

Das 'kleine' nehme ich sofort zurück und  ersetze es durch 'doofe'.  

In jedem Fall ist dieses Herumdrucksen als hilfloser Entschuldigungversuch anzusehen bzw. zu werten.  



			
				dumbolino schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte mich aber bewusst nicht zwischen den halben und ganzen Tagen entscheiden. Ich habe nur eine Stimme in fände beides gut, auch wenn mir ein ganzer Tag mehr zusagt. Bin ich deshalb schon durch?


Intention erkannt und verstanden. Leider kann ich das Abfragemodul nicht selber steuern bzw. programmieren  

Natürlich bist Du nicht schon durch  



			
				dumbolino schrieb:
			
		

> Mache ich doch meist sowieso, also meinerseits Strafe angenommen. Soll ich vorsorglich gleich im Clowncostium ankommen?
> 
> Grüße
> Markus


Nein, nein, ich werde Dich auch ohne Clownsklamotten erkennen  

Denn die Narrenkappe ist nur für die Humorlosen als Erkennungsmerkmal wichtig  

Also bis zum nächsten Fahrtechnikkurs, ob nun donnerstags oder samstags  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (7. August 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Hurra, ich darf mal wieder online sein! Danke liebes Internet!
> 
> Martin ich habe mich absichtlich nicht eingetragen, da ich meinen Dienstplan wie gesagt im Auge behalten muß. Wenn es irgendwie geht, bin ich dabei!


Schön, ich freue mich  



			
				Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Zu der Gaststätte im Naturfreundehaus:
> 
> Ich war mal vor 2 Jahren da. Die Erbsensuppe war sehr lecker und der Kuchen genial.
> 
> ...


Naja, mit Schloss Lerbach ist es natürlich nicht zu vergleichen  

Hinsichtlich des Trinkens nach dem Training (Don't drink and drive  )

müssten wir aber dann schon kurz nach 21:00 Uhr Schluss machen, da die m.W. nur bis 22:00 Uhr geöffnet haben. Besser vorher nochmal abchecken.



			
				Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Grillplatz
> 
> Als wir noch Kinder waren, wurde da öfters mit den Handballern gegrillt. Meine Mutte läst Euch ausrichten, das die Bäche nicht nur zum durchfahren da sind, sondern ganz gut zum kühlen von Getränken und Speisen (in Tupperdosen) geeignet sind. Ein Kühlschrank in unmittelbarer Nähe ist somit nicht erforderlich.


Danke für den Tipp; bisher dachte ich , dass das Wasser dort nur zum Durchsurfen mit dem Bike sei  

Schauen wir mal, wie sich das mit der Umfrage entwickelt.

Apropo Teilnahme: Auch wenn Du noch nicht abschätzen kannst, ob DU überhaupt dabei sein kannst, darfst (und sollst) Du selbstverständlich mitabstimmen  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (7. August 2004)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bin zurück aus dem Urlaub und was erfreuliches sehen meine
> Augen? Es wird ein halbtages-Kurs Angeboten!
> ...


Um es kurz zu machen (liegt mir ja eigentlich garnicht  ):

Nach dem 10.08.2004, 14:42 Uhr  

Dann ist nämlich die Abstimmung geschlossen, und das Ergebnis steht fest.

VG Martin


----------



## Heart Attack (8. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, beleidigend sollte das auf gar keinen Fall rüber kommen
> 
> Das 'kleine' nehme ich sofort zurück und  ersetze es durch 'doofe'.
> 
> In jedem Fall ist dieses Herumdrucksen als hilfloser Entschuldigungversuch anzusehen bzw. zu werten.



Ich war zu keiner Zeit beleidigt oder eingeschnappt. 
Einziges was ich nicht mag, ist wenn man mir sagt 
"du kommst nicht mit, weil... *NA GUT DIR ZU LIEBE...*

Also z.B. hättest Du mir in einer unserer mails geschrieben 
"gut dir zu liebe, komm mit, brauchst kein Helm, Handschuhe, 
Schnellspanner. Da wäre ich sicherlich auf die Palme gegangen, 
und hätte den netten Kontakt abgebrochen.

Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf den Schnellspanner und einen 
Termin an einem Samstag.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## juchhu (8. August 2004)

dumbolino schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war zu keiner Zeit beleidigt oder eingeschnappt.
> Einziges was ich nicht mag, ist wenn man mir sagt
> "du kommst nicht mit, weil... *NA GUT DIR ZU LIEBE...*


Schön, alles geklärt. Allerdings, wenn ... dann hätte ich geschrieben

*NA GUT MIR ZU LIEBE...  *



			
				dumbolino schrieb:
			
		

> Also z.B. hättest Du mir in einer unserer mails geschrieben
> "gut dir zu liebe, komm mit, brauchst kein Helm, Handschuhe,
> Schnellspanner. Da wäre ich sicherlich auf die Palme gegangen,
> und hätte den netten Kontakt abgebrochen.
> ...


Ich schreib' ja schon viel Unsinn, aber ganz verblödet bin ich ja noch nicht  

Bis zum Samstagskurs

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

kleiner Zwischenstand und letzte Erinnerung:

Abgestimmt haben bereits 19 Interessierte.    

SUPER !!!  

Aber in ca. 26 Stunden wird das Wahllokal geschlossen. Also, wer noch interessiert ist an einem Samstag(halb)tageskurs für Fahrtechnik, der/die möchte doch bitte seinen/ihren Teilnahmewunsch mit HappaHappa-Option kundtun.

Denn morgen um 14:42 Uhr wird die Abstimmung geschlossen. Sozusagen: Ende im Gelände  

Also, nicht warten, sondern starten, äh, wählen meinte ich eigentlich  

Nach Schluss des Wahllokals müssen wir dann nur noch klären, wie den die WählerInnen den Begriff 'Eigenversorgung mit HappaHappa' definieren.

Ich könnte ja vielleicht eine kleine Umfrage machen  

Keine Sorge, war nur Spass.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (11. August 2004)

Kleine Zusammenfassung:

Also, wir machen einen Samstaghalbtageskurs (mann/frau beachte die fehlenden Klammern!), d.h. wir beginnen zwischen 13 und 14 Uhr und hören auf na ..., richtig, wenn es dunkel wird  

Abgesehen von der noch zu klärenden HappaHappa-Lösung machen wir spätestens 21:30 Uhr Schluss.

So nun zum HappaHappa. Der Sieger ist : Eigenversorgung mit HappaHappa.

Was heißt das nun jetzt?

1. Jeder bringt sein eigenes SchlürfSchlürf und HappaHappa (Brote, Energieriegel, Obst etc.) mit und verkimmelt es während des Kurs je nach Lust und Bedarf.

2. Wir legen fest, wer was mitbringt und hauen, wenn möglich, das Ganze doch auf einen Grill, und lassen den Tag mehr und minder mit einem gemeinsamen SIT-IN essens-, getränke- und erzähltechnisch am Lagerfeuer auslaufen.

3. Wir machen was völlig anderes, aber dafür brauche ich dann noch ein paar Anregungen.

Also, über Anregungen und Meinungen freue ich mich.

Anworten werden bis diesen Donnerstagabend berücksichtigt, während unseres Donnerstagtreffens werden wir ein Exekutivkomitee gründen  , und beratschlagend, und danach entscheide ich (Kanzlerexekutivrecht)  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (12. August 2004)

Nach den unglaublich vielen und konstruktiven Anregungen, deren Sichtung und Auswertung Monate dauern werden, habe ich beschlossen, beim heutigen Kurs die Ausrichtung und den Termin final festzulegen.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (12. August 2004)

Meine Idealvorstellung wäre: jeder kauft selbst ein, was er essen und ggf. trinken möchte. Der eine mag kein Bier, der andere nur Wasser, der dritte keine Cola usw. Was übrig bleibt kann ohne großes Gezeter jeder wieder mitnehmen.
Dann wird irgendwo (tja, wo?) gegrillt. Wer nicht grillen will, muß ja nicht und kann seine Sachen auch roh verzehren.
Essen gehen möchte ich nicht. Außerdem sollte nach einem Halbtageskurs auch die Möglichkeit bestehen, sich mal die Finger zu waschen und den Lidstrich zu erneuern...
Der Grillplatz in der Grube wäre schon ideal, nur wenn der vorbestellt werden muß und wir ihn ohne Genehmigung belegen, wirds Probleme geben wenn die eigentlichen Nutzer kommen.
Andererseits hat man ja letzten Donnerstag gesehen, daß es auch so zu gehen scheint...


----------



## Schildbürger (12. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Was Enrgy schreibt finde ich gut, jeder das was sie/er mag.
Vielleicht kann jemand oder mehrere einen Grill und einen Klappstuhl
in den Kofferraum packen? Platz genug ist da unten. Notfalls
tun's auch die Baumstämme zum Sitzen.
(Wie schon geschrieben, ich mache mir nicht's aus gegrilltem)
Ist nur ein Vorschlag, ich habe auch keinen Grill.
Wenn man noch Seife mitbringt können die Finger im Bach gewaschen
werden   . Damen haben da andere Ansprüche...


----------



## juchhu (13. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,Danke für die Antowrten und Anregungen. Bitte mehr davon.

So, ich werde diese Woche beim Naturfreunde-Haus mal auflaufen bzw. -fahren und erfragen, ob und wie das mit den Grillplatz ist. Darüber hinaus kläre ich, ob wir die Sanitäreinrichtung nutzen können.

Toiletten- und Waschbeckennutzung ist wohl mehr als wünschenswert und eine minimal Forderung.

Die Idee mit Seife und Bach sowie (noch nicht nähere Beschreibung) einer Notdurftverrichtung im Freien sind nicht meine Vorstellung. Und zwar weniger aus Schämgründen als aus reinen Naturschutzgedanken. Klar, ich weiß, das bisschen Seife im Wasser und die paar Haufen, die eine Truppe vom MTB-lern machen, doch 'kein Problem' sind. Allerdings spielen dort viele Kinder, und der Gedanke, Verdauungsexkremente an den Füssen zu haben, ist ebenfalls nicht meine Sache.

Vielleicht können wir das Ganze ja in eine 'sauberen Rahmen' packen; allerdings sollte uns klar sein, dass es wohl sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, dass der Pächter bzw. Eigentümer des NFH diese Zugeständnisse 'für Lullu' macht.

Also, wieder bei Punkt: Ohne Knete, keine Fete.

Ich besorg' jetzt erstmal die Infos und kläre ab wie kurzfristig wir das terminlich machen können, poste die Ergebnisse hier, und wir sehen bzw. diskutieren weiter.

VG Martin


----------



## -courgi- (13. August 2004)

Nur nochmal zur Info, wie läuft das bei Dir denn ab? 2 - 3 Stunden Kenntnis vermittlung und danach eine kleine gemeinsame Tour, oder haust Du denen 5 Stunden lang Übungen um die Ohren?

Ich hatte auch an Grillen gedacht, allerdings wie schon anderswo gelesen, eher an eine öffentliche Grillstelle gedacht. Sofern sowas im Umkreis zu finden ist. Für die Notdurft muß man sich halt selber Gedanken machen, denn wenn man angenommen eine 5 Stunden oder Tagestour fährt, schleppt auch keiner ein Dixi hinter sich her! [Für alle die nicht wissen was ein Dixi ist: Eine Blechhütte in der man ungestört *schmunzel* seiner Dinge harren kann , sofern die 'Herrschaften' einen lassen ].

Dummerweise möchte mein Arbeitgeber am Samstag nicht auf mich verzichten, daher sage ich schon im Voraus ab.


----------



## juchhu (13. August 2004)

-courgi- schrieb:
			
		

> Nur nochmal zur Info, wie läuft das bei Dir denn ab? 2 - 3 Stunden Kenntnis vermittlung und danach eine kleine gemeinsame Tour, oder haust Du denen 5 Stunden lang Übungen um die Ohren?


Also nur 2-3 Stunden Fahrtechnik für Samstag lohnt sich nicht, da wir das schon donnerstags machen.

D.h. also eher 5-6 Stunden allerdings mit dem Unterschied, dass ich vor hatte, mehrere Locations zu konkreten Übungen anzufahren. Vor Ort im Grubengebiet gibt es schon wirklich viele verschiedene Anforderungen, aber einige Schmankerls müssen außerhalb der Grube mit 5-15 min. Anreise angefahren werden. So würde ich gerne mit den vorher regelmäßigen TeilnehmerInnen bzw. solche mit Erfahrung quasi einen 'Abschluss-Mini-Downhill' üben. Er besitzt m.M. die IBC Kategorie 4, besitzt an zwei, drei Stellen bis 60 Grad Gefälle (nix Prozent  ), fiese Wurzeln und kleinere Absätze sowie von oben bis fast unten eine fette Erosionsrinne, in die man nach den heftigen Regenfällen nicht hineinfahren sollte, da sonst die Gefahr besteht, mit den Pedalen hängen zubleiben  

Natürlich besteht auch die Möglichkeit eine kleine Tour durch die Hardt durchzulegen. 20-30 km mit 400-600 hm sind kein Problem, auch wenn wir dann immer nur max. 15 min. von Grubengebiet entfernt sind. Einzelne Übungen können dann im Gegensatz zu einer Tour mehrmals geübt werden.



			
				-courgi- schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte auch an Grillen gedacht, allerdings wie schon anderswo gelesen, eher an eine öffentliche Grillstelle gedacht. Sofern sowas im Umkreis zu finden ist. Für die Notdurft muß man sich halt selber Gedanken machen, denn wenn man angenommen eine 5 Stunden oder Tagestour fährt, schleppt auch keiner ein Dixi hinter sich her! [Für alle die nicht wissen was ein Dixi ist: Eine Blechhütte in der man ungestört *schmunzel* seiner Dinge harren kann , sofern die 'Herrschaften' einen lassen ].


'Hehe, hier wird nicht op de Tisch gedrissen', wie mein Patenonkel damals zu einem seiner Enkelkinder sagt, welches 'naggisch' über Esstisch krabelte und das Geschäft ohne Gedanken an Dixi machte.  

 Also, lasst mich das mit dem NFH klären, und wir sehen weiter. 




			
				-courgi- schrieb:
			
		

> Dummerweise möchte mein Arbeitgeber am Samstag nicht auf mich verzichten, daher sage ich schon im Voraus ab.


Im Augenblick sprechen wie von *samstags* und nicht von einen konkreten *Samstag*. Also, keine Panik. Es ist noch genug Zeit dafür, bevor sich solche Regungen einstellen dürfen  

VG Martin


----------



## -courgi- (13. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> So würde ich gerne mit den vorher regelmäßigen TeilnehmerInnen bzw. solche mit Erfahrung quasi einen 'Abschluss-Mini-Downhill' üben. Er besitzt m.M. die IBC Kategorie 4, besitzt an zwei, drei Stellen bis 60 Grad Gefälle (nix Prozent  ), fiese Wurzeln und kleinere Absätze sowie von oben bis fast unten eine fette Erosionsrinne, in die man nach den heftigen Regenfällen nicht hineinfahren sollte, da sonst die Gefahr besteht, mit den Pedalen hängen zubleiben


Klingt genau nach dem wonach ich suche... No RISK No FUN!


----------



## juchhu (14. August 2004)

-courgi- schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt genau nach dem wonach ich suche... No RISK No FUN!


Er heißt nicht umsonst 'Abschluss-Mini-Downhill', da der Selektionsgedanke den Vorteil hat, dass die von den ausscheidenden TeilnehmerInnen mitgebrachten und nun nicht mehr genutzten HappaHappa-Bestände unter den Überlebenden verteilt werden.  

VG Martin

PS:

War natürlich nur ein Spass. Selbstverständlich macht jeder die Übung freiwillig und nach Abschätzung seines Leistungsstandes. Aber anschauen und Fahrlinienbestimmung sowie Technikansatz sollte jede(r) TeilnehmerIn schon 'mitnehmen'.

Denn machmal kommt so eine Downhillsektion unerwartet hinter einer Kuppe oder mitten in einem unbekannten Singletrail.


----------



## juchhu (25. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

bevor der Thread auf die nächste Seite verschwindet, gibt's jetzt mal ein paar Infos. OK,OK, hat etwas länger gedauert, aber ich bin schließlich noch nicht Rentner.  

Grillplatzmiete kostet 25 . Folgende Termine sind vorbehaltlich einer Zwischenreservierung noch frei. Alle samstags: 04.09. , 11.09. , 25.09. , 02.10 jeweils ab 16:00 Uhr, Ende offen.

Die Sache mit der Toillettennutzung muss noch geklärt werden. Die Pächertin ist erst wieder Montag zu erreichen. Grundsätzlich hat das Naturfreunde-Haus die ganze Woche von 10:00 bis 18:00 geöffnet. 

So, jetzt Ihr.

VG Martin


----------



## Der Boulder (26. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> bevor der Thread auf die nächste Seite verschwindet, gibt's jetzt mal ein paar Infos. OK,OK, hat etwas länger gedauert, aber ich bin schließlich noch nicht Rentner.
> 
> ...



Hi Martin,

Ich kann nur am 25.9.,

Grillplatzmiete wird doch aufgeteilt, dann ist's ok.

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lythande (26. August 2004)

Für mich wäre 11.09. und 02.10. Nachmittags am besten. Wäre aber frühstens um 15.00 Uhr dort. Da die Gruppe aber nicht zu übersehen ist, werde ich Euch schon finden.

Die anderen beiden Termine habe ich leider Spätdienst.

Würde auch brav meinen Anteil zahlen.


----------



## Knallar (26. August 2004)

25.9 und 2.10 sind für mich auch OK!


----------



## TimG. (26. August 2004)

Für mich passen 25.09. und 02.10.


----------



## juchhu (26. August 2004)

Mir ist es egal, Hauptsache trockenes und nicht zu kühles Wetter.  

VG Martin


----------



## Goldfisch (26. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist es egal, Hauptsache trockenes und nicht zu kühles Wetter.
> 
> VG Martin



Mir ist es auch egal


----------



## Enrgy (26. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist es egal, Hauptsache trockenes und nicht zu kühles Wetter.
> 
> VG Martin




Also vor Mai ´05 gibt das dann nix mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (26. August 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Also vor Mai ´05 gibt das dann nix mehr?


Hahaha, der Volker wieder.  

Ich hab' nur keine Lust Schneeketten auf's Bike aufzuziehen und den Grill vom Schnee freizuschaufeln.  

VG Martin


----------



## Der Boulder (20. September 2004)

Hi,
sach mal, kommt noch ein Termin zustande, oder is die Sache im Sande verlaufen?
Der 25.9. wäre ja am nächsten We.
????????????????????


----------



## juchhu (23. September 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> vorsichtige Vorankündigung für Samstag, den 25.09.2004, um 13:00 Uhr für den
> 
> ...


Tja, was soll ich sagen?!

Eigentlich nur: Blupp, blupp 

Seit gestern war bis heute morgen Dauerregen. Die Hardt ist abgesoffen, da das Wetter sich nicht bis Samstag wesentlich ändern soll und aufgrund des hügeligen Geländes ohne Ende Wasser gespeichert und 'kontrolliert' abgegeben wird,

cancel ich die vorsichtige Vorankündigung für Samstag, den 25.09.2004.

Nässe von oben und von unten machen einen Fahrtechnikkurs nicht zu einem besonderen Erlebnis (oder vielleicht doch )  .

Im Augenblick sind weniger als 100m Sichtweit, und die Erdenburg (Ringwall ) verschwindet in tiefhängenden Wolken.

Sorry, Leute, aber der Herbst wird uns ja wohl noch ein paar schöne Tage bringen.

VG Martin


----------



## 50189K (26. September 2004)

ich habe den Thread erst jetzt gesehen. 

wird sowas noch mal wiederholt? Ist das auch für eine blutige Anfängerin geeignet?  

Kathrin


----------



## Delgado (27. September 2004)

@ Kathrin: 

Ich will es hoffen. Hatte mich nämlich schon seelisch darauf vorbereitet .


Gemäß Martins Ausschreibung sollte das genau das richtige für Anfänger sein.


Gruß Delgado


----------



## juchhu (27. September 2004)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe den Thread erst jetzt gesehen.
> 
> wird sowas noch mal wiederholt? Ist das auch für eine blutige Anfängerin geeignet?
> 
> Kathrin


Hallo Kathrin,

das Gute daran ist, dass der erste Samstag(halb)tageskurs noch nicht stattgefunden hat.  D.h. sobald das Wetter jetzt in den nachfolgenden Herbsttagen stabiler wird, werde ich den Termin festlegen.  Da es bei uns die letzten Tage stark geregnet hat, ist leider mein Übungsgebiet abgesoffen. 

Und die Kurse für das BIKE-DIVING-CAMP (kleiner Insider-Gag) werden erst wieder nächsten Jahr bei sommerlichen Temperaturen angeboten. 

Also, Augen auf in diesem (Unter-)Forum. 

VG Martin


----------



## MrGoodGuy (18. Oktober 2004)

und wann findet er nu' mal statt?
*nurmalsofrag*


----------



## Der Boulder (19. Oktober 2004)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:
			
		

> und wann findet er nu' mal statt?
> *nurmalsofrag*



Dem schließe ich mich hiermit mal an.

Bald is Weihnachten und dann können wir Schnee schippen.


----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2004)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:
			
		

> und wann findet er nu' mal statt?
> *nurmalsofrag*


 


			
				Der Boulder schrieb:
			
		

> Dem schließe ich mich hiermit mal an.
> 
> Bald is Weihnachten und dann können wir Schnee schippen.


 
**nurmalsoantwort* und weil bald Weihnachten ist:*

Ehrlich gesagt, fühle ich mich bei solchen Postings schon ein wenig angepißt.

Ist ja nicht so, als ob noch keine Fahrtechnikkurse angeboten worden sind, aber Euch beide hab' ich bei den Kursen noch nicht gesehen.

Zum anderen gehen für mich grob 1,5 Tage Freizeit flöten. Denn so ein Samstag(halb)tageskurs will ja auch vorbereitet sein. Denn einfach ein bisschen in der Gegend rumfahren und hier und da rumhüpfen kann's ja nicht sein. 

Auch muss das Wetter mitspielen und zwar nicht nur am Kurstage, sondern idealerweise sollte es schon vorher eine Woche trocken sein. Beim letzten Nightride hatten wir echt Glück gehabt, einen Tag später fing die 'Regenzeit' an. Da ich in der Hardt jeden Tag mindestens 2 Stunden mit meinem Hund spazieren gehen, 'kontrolliere' ich immer die einzelnen Spots. Und bei Nässe sind die einzelnen Downhillsektionen nicht Anfänger-tauglich.

Tja, und wenn alles paßt, gibt's da noch zwei weitere Gründe, warum ein Samstag(halb)tageskurs nicht angeboten wird.

a) Leider habe ich noch nicht meine Rente durch, und als Selbstständiger kann ich mir zwar vieles einteilen, aber gegenüber meinen Mandanten bestimmen, wann sie die Beratungstermine mit mir zu legen haben, funktioniert 'leider' immer noch nicht.

b) Unglaublich war wahr: Es gibt noch ein Leben neben dem Mountainbiken, d.h. es gibt Dinge, die ich ebenfalls sehr gerne machen, und manchmal auch lieber .

So genug rumgeheult . Da Ihr kein Kursgeld gezahlt habt , habt Ihr auch keinen Rechtsanspruch , und so werden wir uns alle gedulden müssen, bis der ideale Samstag kommen wird . Und wenn darüber ein neues Jahr beginnt, tja, liebe Freunde der Fahrtechnik, dann ist das halt so.  

**nurmalsoantwort* und weil bald Weihnachten ist:*

Einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul.  

In diesem Sinne und GottseiDank nicht nachtragend wünsche ich uns bald den idealen Samstag herbei und das hoffentlich noch in einem goldenen Herbst. 

VG Martin


PS: Und wenn dann der ideale Samstag kommt, und ich den Fahrtechnikkurs halte, seid Ihr (vielleicht) verhindert. Wie das Leben so spielt.


----------



## Knallar (20. Oktober 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Und wenn dann der ideale Samstag kommt, und ich den Fahrtechnikkurs halte, seid Ihr (vielleicht) verhindert. Wie das Leben so spielt.



Es sei denn, meine Versicherung hat noch nicht gezahlt. 
 

Ansonsten geb ich Dir Recht. Geschenktem Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul trifft es schon ganz passend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2004)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Es sei denn, meine Versicherung hat noch nicht gezahlt.
> 
> 
> Ansonsten geb ich Dir Recht. Geschenktem Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul trifft es schon ganz passend.


Aus diesen Worten höre bzw. lese ich den positiven Aspekt heraus, dass grundsätzlich die Möglichkeit besteht, dass Deine Hausratversicherung zahlt.

Ist schon eine merkwürdige Geschichte. Bike Paradies war mein Local Dealer und Rafael kenne ich persönlich. Nach meinem Wissenstand war der ehemalige Geschäftsführer des Bike Paradies auch Eigentümer und Rafael der 'Geschäftsführer'. Letztes Jahr (frag' mich wann?!) haben die beiden sich (mehr oder minder) bei meiner Anwesendheit zerstritten und Rafael hat den Job geschmissen. Danach bin ich zwar noch ein paar Mal dagewesen, aber das Hiwipersonal hat massgeblich an meiner Abwanderung mitgewirkt.  

Es hat mich sehr verwundert zu hören bzw. lesen, dass - wie auf immer geartet - Rafael die 'Kiste' übernommen hat. 

Tja, es gibt immer die Wahrheit und die wahre Wahrheit, wie ich immer zu sagen pflege.

Drück' Dir die Daumen, dass Du bald wieder bebikt die Gegend unsicher machst.

VG Martin


----------



## Der Boulder (20. Oktober 2004)

Hi Martin

Nu nimm doch nicht gleich alles so ernst.

Klar ist das viel Vorbereitung und ein Leben neben dem MTB habe ich auch.

Und daß die ganze Sache nix kosten soll und Du dich dafür einsetzt, find ich ja auch super.

Nur nachdem Du die Umfrage gestartet hast, schien es so, daß der Fahrtechnikkurs wohl doch bald stattfinden wird.

Und jetzt liegt ziemliche Funkstille über der Aktion, das ist halt ( zumindest für meinereiner) merkwürdig.

Also dann, bis zum idealen Samstag.  

Gruß Michael


----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2004)

Der Boulder schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Martin
> 
> Nu nimm doch nicht gleich alles so ernst.
> 
> ...


Wenn ich das Leben Ernst nähme, würde ich meine Freizeit anders verbringen  .

Der Samstag(halb)tageskurs wurde schon umfänglich mit den (tatsächlich anwesenden ) TeilnehmerInnen ausgiebigst diskutiert. Da der Eventcharakter (mit organisierter Happahappa-Verpflegung) auf geteiltes Interesse stieß und mich der Aufwand abstieß  , sollte nur noch ein reines Technikangebot mit Selbstverpflegung organisiert werden. Da die Donnerstagkurse gut besucht waren (im Schnitt mehr als 10 TeilnehmerInnen), wurde die Notwendigkeit eines Samstag(halb)tageskurs geringer. Durch die immer früher einbrechende Dunkelheit wurde das Angebot für Donnerstag gestoppt.  Diese Entwicklungen sind weitesgehend an diesem Thread vorbeigelaufen. Daher ist die anfängliche Intention nicht mehr aktuell.

Nichts desto trotz will und werde ich Samstag(halb)tageskurse anbieten.

Bei einer kommerziellen Umsetzung (auweia, dann kostet es ja Geld ) könnte ich eine regelmäßiges Angebot gewährleisten (auch mit besseren Bikeguides als meiner einer ), aber ich glaube, dass ich dann schlagartig feststellen werde, dass Interessent und Kursbucher nicht ein und derselbe sind.

Und so müßen wir doch bis zum idealen Samstag (hoffentlich noch in 2004 ) warten.

Miteinander fahren und sprechen ist halt doch besser, als voneinander lesen.

VG Martin


----------



## Der Boulder (20. Oktober 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Miteinander fahren und sprechen ist halt doch besser, als voneinander lesen.
> 
> VG Martin




Da kann ich nur zustimmen.

Von den Donnerstagskursen wusste bis jetzt leider nichts.  

Sonst wäre ich da bestimmt mal erschienen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## juchhu (21. Oktober 2004)

Der Boulder schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich nur zustimmen.
> 
> Von den Donnerstagskursen wusste bis jetzt leider nichts.
> 
> ...


Wer finden und lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.  

Guckst Du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=122159

VG Martin


----------



## Knallar (25. Oktober 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Aus diesen Worten höre bzw. lese ich den positiven Aspekt heraus, dass grundsätzlich die Möglichkeit besteht, dass Deine Hausratversicherung zahlt.
> 
> Ist schon eine merkwürdige Geschichte. Bike Paradies war mein Local Dealer und Rafael kenne ich persönlich. Nach meinem Wissenstand war der ehemalige Geschäftsführer des Bike Paradies auch Eigentümer und Rafael der 'Geschäftsführer'. Letztes Jahr (frag' mich wann?!) haben die beiden sich (mehr oder minder) bei meiner Anwesendheit zerstritten und Rafael hat den Job geschmissen. Danach bin ich zwar noch ein paar Mal dagewesen, aber das Hiwipersonal hat massgeblich an meiner Abwanderung mitgewirkt.
> 
> ...




Sie hat gezahlt! Yippieh. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein neues Rädchen...


----------



## juchhu (26. Oktober 2004)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Sie hat gezahlt! Yippieh. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein neues Rädchen...


Das freut mich sehr  !!!

Was soll's denn werden? Und vor allendingen, wo willst Du es kaufen? Wieder bei Bike Paradies?  

VG Martin


----------



## MrGoodGuy (27. Oktober 2004)

hallo juchhu,
also erstens einmal habe ich niemanden, am wenigsten dich, "angepißt":
siehe das positive smilie!
ich habe bei der (leicht verregneten) samstäglichen anfänger-mtb-tour durch die wahner heide vor etwa zwei monaten teilgenommen. das war meine erste tour mit euch überhaupt, und es hat mir gut gefallen. danach hat man mich nicht wieder gesehen, weil ich keine für meinen kenntnisstand adäquate tour mehr hier gefunden habe, ausgenommen zuletzt kaltenherberge mit mtb-kao: ich will nicht nur niemanden langweilen, indem ich mich anforderungen aussetze, denen ich nicht gewachsen bin, sondern mich auch nicht in gefahr bringen. davon hat niemand etwas. dass das eine absolut freiwillige "veranstaltung" deinerseits ist, ist mir völlig klar. auch ich bin seit fast 20 jahren selbständig tätig und weiß, wie problematisch die einteilung der freizeit ist. ich bin der letzte, der dafür kein verständnis hätte, wenn jemand sagt, daß er im moment für diese oder jene aktion keine zeit aufbringen kann.
nichts für ungut, es sollte nur eine, allerdings zugegebenermaßen: flapsig gestellte, frage sein.
schöne grüsse
MrGoodGuy


----------



## Knallar (27. Oktober 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Das freut mich sehr  !!!
> 
> Was soll's denn werden? Und vor allendingen, wo willst Du es kaufen? Wieder bei Bike Paradies?
> 
> VG Martin



Wohl eher nicht, aber ich werde wohl der Marke treu bleiben und mir ein neues Enduro holen. Hab das hier ins Auge gefasst:

http://www.bikerstreff.de/Bikes/Specialized/Bilder05/Enduro/enduro-elite-brain-black.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (27. Oktober 2004)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:
			
		

> hallo juchhu,
> also erstens einmal habe ich niemanden, am wenigsten dich, "angepißt":
> siehe das positive smilie!
> ich habe bei der (leicht verregneten) samstäglichen anfänger-mtb-tour durch die wahner heide vor etwa zwei monaten teilgenommen. das war meine erste tour mit euch überhaupt, und es hat mir gut gefallen. danach hat man mich nicht wieder gesehen, weil ich keine für meinen kenntnisstand adäquate tour mehr hier gefunden habe, ausgenommen zuletzt kaltenherberge mit mtb-kao: ich will nicht nur niemanden langweilen, indem ich mich anforderungen aussetze, denen ich nicht gewachsen bin, sondern mich auch nicht in gefahr bringen. davon hat niemand etwas. dass das eine absolut freiwillige "veranstaltung" deinerseits ist, ist mir völlig klar. auch ich bin seit fast 20 jahren selbständig tätig und weiß, wie problematisch die einteilung der freizeit ist. ich bin der letzte, der dafür kein verständnis hätte, wenn jemand sagt, daß er im moment für diese oder jene aktion keine zeit aufbringen kann.
> ...


Zugegebenermaßen habe ich das Smilie überlesen bzw. wurde durch das zweite Posting "weil bald Weihnachten ist" emotional überdeckt. Sorry  !!!

Wenn's es nach mir gehen würde, wäre ich jeden Tag auf dem Bike.  Leider habe ich immer noch keine adäquate Lösung gefunden, wie ich mit meiner Leidenschaft Geld verdienen kann, oder besser gesagt, zumindest soviel, dass ich finanziell halbswegs die entgangene Arbeitszeit kompensieren kann. 

Und so hangele ich mich durch das Jahr 2004.   Aber 2005 wird alles besser.  

Im Frühjahr, sobald es um die +/- 15 °C draußen ist, werde ich den Fahrtechnikkurs wieder aufleben lassen, und zwar in zwei Geschmacksrichtungen:

Typ 1: Klassischer Kurs, wie die bereits veranstalteten Donnerstagfahrtechnikkurse, wahrscheinlich ab Umstellung auf Sommerzeit wochentags Spätnachmittag/Abend Start zwischen 17-19 Uhr, Dauer 2-3 Stunden

Typ 2: Geführte Tour, mit Übungssektionen an interessanten Spots, vorzugsweise samstagvormittags, Dauer 4-6 Std.

Dazu wird es dann regelmäßige Touren für unterschiedliche Leistungsstände geben. Wahrscheinlich ist bis dahin die Tour-CD "Bergische Land" mit ausgearbeiteten Touren, Wegbeschreibungen, Fotos, Kartenausschnitten und GPS-Daten sowie Gastronomie- und Hoteleriedaten fertig. Es müssen allerdings noch einige lizenzrechtliche Vereinbarungen getroffen werden.

Dieses Jahr wird es allerdings mit echten Fahrtechnikkursen nichts mehr werden. Vielleicht schaffe ich noch die eine oder andere geführte Tour auszurichten.  

Für gemeinsame Aktionen bist Du / seid Ihr herzlich willkommen.

VG Martin

PS: Ich reg' mich schon manchmal schnell auf  , aber ich bin dafür nie nachtragend .


----------



## juchhu (27. Oktober 2004)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Wohl eher nicht, aber ich werde wohl der Marke treu bleiben und mir ein neues Enduro holen. Hab das hier ins Auge gefasst:
> 
> http://www.bikerstreff.de/Bikes/Specialized/Bilder05/Enduro/enduro-elite-brain-black.jpg


Gute Wahl.   

Und wann???

VG Martin


----------



## MrGoodGuy (27. Oktober 2004)

@ juchhu
alles okay, ich freue mich darauf!
schöne grüsse 
Dieter


----------



## Knallar (7. November 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Wahl.
> 
> Und wann???
> 
> VG Martin



Werden Anfang Dezember geliefert.


----------



## juchhu (27. April 2005)

Tach zusammen,

es wird grüner, die Bäume schlagen aus, und die Biker fliegen auf die Fresse.  

Es wird Zeit, die Fahrtechniktour anzubieten.

Zielgruppe sind Tourer mit mittlern bis hin zu (vermeidlich) forgeschrittenen Kenntnissen. 

Bevorzugter Wochentag ist Samstag. Startlocation ist die Hardt in Bergisch Gladbach, da wir dort eine Vielzahl von Übungsspot mit minimaler Anreisezeit haben.

Treffpunkte sind entweder der Parkplatz am Haus der Vereine, Hardtweg 42, 51429 Bergisch Gladbach (Bensberg) genau zwischen Sportplatz und Freibad Milchborntal oder der Parkplatz vor dem Naturfreundehaus ind Hardt, Ende der Hardtstr. in 51429 Bergisch Galdbach Herkenrath oder der Parkplatz (vor der Autobahnfußgängerbrücker) am Technologiepark, Friedrich-Ebert.Str. ind 51429 bergisch Gladbach Moitzfeld.

Die Termine trage ich in die Rubrik Fahrgemeinschaften ein.

Von dort aus sind wir jeweils in weinger als 10-20 Minuten an den einzelnen Übungsplätzen.

Mitzubringen sind:

- ein Bike (Hardtail oder Fully, haha!-))) mit versenkbaren Sattelstütze mittels Schnellspanner, nicht über Imbus oder Sechskantschraube !!!
Bei Y-Rahmen vorher darauf achten, dass die Sattelstütze ausreichend versenkbar ist und nicht auf Hinterradschwinge oder Dämpfer schlagen kann!!! Ggf. vorher kürzen.
- Helm (ab zum Gebet) und Bikehandhandschuhe (möglichst geschlossene Ausführung, d. h. keine freien Fingerspitzen)
- wenn vorhanden Protectoren für Schienbein und Knie sowie Unterarm und Ellenbogen (sinnvoll, aber nicht notwendig)
- lange Bikebekleidung, d.h. mindestens Langhose und ggf. lange Jacke oder Trikot (durch Bündchen enganliegend). 
- Ersatzschlauch und Luftpumpe
- gute Laune und Lernbereitschaft.

Aufbau:

Bei den jeweiligen Touren nehmen wir uns einzelne Singletrails und Passagen vor. In der Regel werden wir diese vorher gemeinsam abgehen (abschieben!-))) und uns die einzelnen Gegebenheiten anschauen und die Fahrlinie festlegen. An schwierigeren Stellen werde ich auf die Teilnehmer warten und live Fahrinstruktionen geben (NICHT IN DEN ABGRUND SCHAUEN, NEIN NICHT, - war nur Spass, wird schon nicht passieren!-))).

In den nachfolgenden Touren werden die Basics immer wieder mit zunehmendem Schwierigkeitsgrad wiederholt und durch neue Aspekte erweitert. In den Touren werden dann die Anforderung an eine sichere Fahrtechnik immer höher.

So, da haut mal in die Tasten und signalisiert Eurer Interesse, damit ich schnell den ersten Termin ins LMB einstellen kann.

VG Martin

PS: Wider Ankündigung und Mutmaßung sind die Fahrtechniktouren kostenfrei (Spenden können entgegengenommen werden.   )
Unabdingbare Voraussetzung für die Teilnahme ist das Vorliegen einer unterschriebenen Haftungsfreistellungserklärung)


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Zielgruppe sind Tourer mit vermeidlich forgeschrittenen Kenntnissen.



Oh, is ja was für mich.








Sorry für das Ändern des Zitates


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (27. April 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, is ja was für mich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Von Dir als vermeidlcher   Historiker erwarte ich korrektes Zitieren unter Nutzung von Auslassungszeichen "...".

VG Martin


----------



## Badehose (28. April 2005)

Hallo Martin,

vermittelst du in deinem Angebot auch die ersten Schritte in Biketechniken wie Bunnyhop, Wheelyfahren, auf der Stelle wenden, kleine Drops, Umsetzen von Vorder- bzw. Hinterrad in kniffligen Passagen wie bei schmalen Kehren?
Bei Selbstversuchen scheitere ich leider sehr schnell. Lesen kann man viel, aber mit der Umsetzung ist es dann doch problematisch. Und in einer Gruppe ist der Spaß- und Lernfaktor ja sowieso um ein Vielfaches höher.

Gruß
Badehose


----------



## juchhu (28. April 2005)

Badehose schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> vermittelst du in deinem Angebot auch die ersten Schritte in Biketechniken wie Bunnyhop, Wheelyfahren, auf der Stelle wenden, kleine Drops, Umsetzen von Vorder- bzw. Hinterrad in kniffligen Passagen wie bei schmalen Kehren?
> Bei Selbstversuchen scheitere ich leider sehr schnell. Lesen kann man viel, aber mit der Umsetzung ist es dann doch problematisch. Und in einer Gruppe ist der Spaß- und Lernfaktor ja sowieso um ein Vielfaches höher.
> ...


 
Das sind Basics  , die machen wir in der zweiten Stunde im Anfängerkurs.  

Spass bei Seite, aber was Wahres ist schon an der oberen Aussage.

Beispiel: Im Anfängerbereich (obwohl ich es besser Grundlagentraining nennen sollte) werden Balanceübungen, Slalom mit Kurvendrucktechnik und meine legendäre Garagentechnik geübt. Bei letztere wird mit Pylonen oder PET-Wasserflaschen (noch mal ein Dankeschön an Sanne  ) eine Garage nachgebuat. Ziel ist es in die Garage hineinzufahren (in Grundstellung, nix Missionar sondern im Stehen  ) und möglichst eng zu wenden ohne Absetzen oder Umwerfen der Pylonen. Im Ausscheidungsverfahren werden die Wände immer näher zusammengerückt bis ein Wenden fast auf der Stelle (ohne Umsetzen der Räder !!!) erreicht werden kann. Darüber hinaus wird eine optimale Bremstechnik (erst hinten, dann vorne, dann beide zusammen) vermittelt mit Abschlußübung des gewollten Nose Stoppies (eine Vorübung fürs Hinterrad umsetzen). Ein wesentlicher Übungspunkt ist das kontrollierte Hochziehen des Vorderrades, sei es um über Hindernisse besser hinwegzurollen oder als Vorübung zum Wheelie. Dann der Wheelie selbst, aus Spass an der Sache und als Vorbereitung um Hindernisse zu über- bzw. durchfahren (Rinnen, Bachläufe, Schlammlöcher etc) und als Vorbereitungsstufe für den Bunnyhopp und Drops.

Zum guten Schluß dann die Vermittlung der Bunnyhopp- (nicht zu verwechseln mit Schweinehopp) und Umsetztechnik.

Allerdings warne ich davor, auch nur sich im Ansatz der Täuschung hingeben zu wollen, dass ein wöchentlicher Fahrtechnikurs die Fahrtechnik wesentlich verbessert. Zwar glaube ich, dass ich das notwendige Wissen und Technik schon vermitteln kann, aber das Können kommt vom Nachmachen und das Tag und Nacht. Will sagen, ohne Fleiß kein Preis.

VG Martin

PS: Deswegen schreibe ich ja auch immer vermeindliche Fortgeschrittene. Denn nur weil die irgendwo und irgendwie runterfahren (wo Anfänger dankend ablehnen), heißt das ja noch nicht, dass im Einzelfall eine (optimale) Technik angewandt wird.

Wie sagte Kurt Tucholsky:" Erfahrung ist nicht alles. Man kann auch eine Sache 35 Jahre schlecht machen!"

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (2. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wie sagte Kurt Tucholsky:" Erfahrung ist nicht alles. Man kann auch eine Sache 35 Jahre schlecht machen!"
> 
> VG Martin


Hallo Martin,
was soll denn das für ein Spruch sein ? 
Zielgruppen meines Erachtens nur:
1) Vollständig Debile (IQ < 70).
2) Lernbehinderte.
Zu welcher Gruppe zählst Du uns/mich denn (ggf. zu beiden) ?
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (2. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> was soll denn das für ein Spruch sein ?


 
Ein sehr guter !!!  Leider nicht von mir.  



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Zielgruppen meines Erachtens nur:
> 1) Vollständig Debile (IQ < 70).
> 2) Lernbehinderte.


 
Wer Kurt Tucholsky etwas näher kennt bzw. sich mit ihm beschäftigt hat , weiß, dass er sicher nicht o.g. Zielgruppen im Sinn hatte, als er den Spruch zum Besten ließ.  



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Zu welcher Gruppe zählst Du uns/mich denn (ggf. zu beiden) ?
> Grüße
> Bernd


 
Es ist mir zwar unklar, wieso Du den Spruch auf Dich münzen willst, wo Du doch sicherlich noch keine 35 Jahre MTB-Erfahrung hast.  

Außerdem bist Du schon groß und intelligent genug, Dich selbst einzustufen.  


Ich hatte mit dem Zitat meine eigene MTB-Entwicklung im Kopf, als ich dies schrieb. Ich kann mich noch sehr genau erinnern, als ich zum DreiTages-BIKERIDE-CAMP nach Bad Wildbad im September 2002 gefahren bin. Ich ging auch davon aus, dass ich (für einen Tourer) nicht mehr viel lernen könnte. Tja, am Ende des ersten Tages war ich dann doch recht demütig, da ich auch erkennen durfte, dass ich die oder andere Technik bzw. -ansatz garnicht oder nicht richtig konnte. Mit der Erkenntnis habe ich dann die beiden restlichen Tage wie ein Schwamm aufgesogen.  

Ich will jetzt keine Abhandlung darüber schreiben, was der Autor wohl mit seinem Spruch gemeint haben kann. Ich finde, dass Kurt Tucholsky Spruch damals (mindestens  ) auf mich gepaßt hat.

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (2. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ein sehr guter !!!  Leider nicht von mir.
> 
> 
> 
> Wer Kurt Tucholsky etwas näher kennt bzw. sich mit ihm beschäftigt hat , weiß, dass er sicher nicht o.g. Zielgruppen im Sinn hatte, als er den Spruch zum Besten ließ.


Hallo Martin,

zur Qualität von großen Persönlichkeiten und deren angeblich großen Sprüchen fällt mir nur das Zitat eines (allerdings nur) "großen" Politikers ein:
Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern?


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist mir zwar unklar, wieso Du den Spruch auf Dich münzen willst, wo Du doch sicherlich noch keine 35 Jahre MTB-Erfahrung hast.




Ich nehme an (Du wirst mich sicherlich korrigieren, wenn das nicht richtig ist  ), dass die 35 Jahre Erfahrung nur als Platzhalter für x jahre Erfahrung stehen: Ich habe 10 Jahre MTB-Erfahrung. Außerdem kann ich mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass ich jetzt viel besser MTB fahre als zu Beginn, d.h. vor zehn Jahren!

Was ich nur sagen will und um Dir eine Brücke zu bauen (ich gehe davon aus, dass Du das nicht brauchst und auch gar nicht schätzt   ):

Es gibt nichts auf der Welt, was man nicht noch besser machen könnte oder über das man alles wüsste (dies gilt für jedes Alter und für jede Könnensstufe). Anders ausgedrückt:
Selbst die dümmste Kuh lernt immer noch dazu!

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (2. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Ich hatte mit dem Zitat meine eigene MTB-Entwicklung im Kopf, als ich dies schrieb. Ich kann mich noch sehr genau erinnern, als ich zum DreiTages-BIKERIDE-CAMP nach Bad Wildbad im September 2002 gefahren bin. Ich ging auch davon aus, dass ich (für einen Tourer) nicht mehr viel lernen könnte. Tja, am Ende des ersten Tages war ich dann doch recht demütig, da ich auch erkennen durfte, dass ich die oder andere Technik bzw. -ansatz garnicht oder nicht richtig konnte. Mit der Erkenntnis habe ich dann die beiden restlichen Tage wie ein Schwamm aufgesogen.
> 
> ...


 
Jetzt muss ich mich schon selbst zitieren.  

Ich habe klipp und klar geschrieben, an wen ich dachte, als ich Kurt Tucholsky zitiert. Ob die Zahl 35 ein Platzhalter für andere rationale Zahlen darstellen kann, überfordert mich jetzt intellektuell zu stark. Auch die Interpretation, wer oder was außer mir gemeint sein kann, ist für mich persönlich uninteressant (kleine Anlehnung an Jürgen Becker  ). Dass wir alle auf dem Weg zur Perfektion sind, ist für mich als alter Kampfsportler eine GottseiDank nicht neue Erkenntnis. 

FAZIT:

Wer Lust und Zeit hat, kommt, übt, verbessert sich.
Und wer keine Lust oder Zeit hat, läßt es.
Das Leben kann so einfach und schön sein.  

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (2. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wer Lust und Zeit hat, kommt, übt, verbessert sich.
> ...
> VG Martin


Hallo Martin,

gibt es schon ein paar wesentliche Informationen:
Ort, Tag, Uhrzeit?

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (3. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> gibt es schon ein paar wesentliche Informationen:
> Ort, Tag, Uhrzeit?
> ...


 
Nein, habe ich noch keine Erfahrung  

Spass bei Seite:

Erstmal ein paar Fahrtechnikkurse und dann gehts mit den Fahrtechniktouren in die nächste Runde.

Vorher müssen die Spots aber ein paar Tage abtrocknen.

VG Martin


----------



## 50189K (3. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Vorher müssen die Spots aber ein paar Tage abtrocknen.


so Schlammbäder haben auch was gutes: Wenn man drin stecken bleibt und vor Hektik nicht ausgeklickt bekommt, fällt man/frau wenigstens weich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (3. Mai 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> so Schlammbäder haben auch was gutes: Wenn man drin stecken bleibt und vor Hektik nicht ausgeklickt bekommt, fällt man/frau wenigstens weich


 
Wenn es nur eine Variante des Schlammcatchens werden würde, wäre es ja nicht schlimm. Aber leider sind da viele versteckte Wurzeln. Und trocken macht es dann doch etwas mehr Spass.

Im Augenblick ist schönster Sonnenschein angesagt. Ich mache jetzt mal eine Inspektionstour mit Hund.

VG Martin


----------



## 50189K (3. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es nur eine Variante des Schlammcatchens werden würde, wäre es ja nicht schlimm. Aber leider sind da viele versteckte Wurzeln. Und trocken macht es dann doch etwas mehr Spass.
> 
> Im Augenblick ist schönster Sonnenschein angesagt. Ich mache jetzt mal eine Inspektionstour mit Hund.


klar macht es trocken sehr viel mehr Spaß und ist vor allem einfacher. Hat es bei euch nciht so stark geregnet??? Hier braucht man nicht einen Fuß neben befestigter Straßen zu setzen und man ersäuft im Dreck....


----------



## juchhu (3. Mai 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> klar macht es trocken sehr viel mehr Spaß und ist vor allem einfacher. Hat es bei euch nciht so stark geregnet??? Hier braucht man nicht einen Fuß neben befestigter Straßen zu setzen und man ersäuft im Dreck....


 
Straße und Autos sind schon wieder trocken.  Im Wald werden wir gleich eine Fangopackung bekommen.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (3. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Straße und Autos sind schon wieder trocken.  Im Wald werden wir gleich eine Fangopackung bekommen.
> 
> VG Martin


 
 Das war deutlich mehr als eine Fangopackung. Ab der Hälfte unserer Runde entlud sich ein Gewitter über der Hardt. Ich hatte den Eindruck, jemand würde uns mit einer GARDENA-Gartendusche verfolgen.  

Bis auf meine Meindl-Goretex-Schuhe war alles bis auf die Haut nass. Ganz super!  Ganz zu schweigen von dem Schlamm-Fango-Hund.  

Kurzbericht zum Zustand der Trails: Blubb, blubb.  

Gewitter im Mai, ist der April vorbei.  

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (3. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...einer GARDENA-Gartendusche...
> ... meine Meindl-Goretex-Schuhe ....



Kriegste Kohle fürs Product-Placement??


----------



## juchhu (3. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Kriegste Kohle fürs Product-Placement??


 
Du kannst (rhetorische) Fragen stellen !   

Soll ich Dich mit ins Placement-Programm aufnehmen?

Bei Deinem Nickname bieten sich Riegel, Puls-/Leistungsmesser und Akkuzellen an  .

VG Martin


----------

